# Hi, I'm new



## orange-blossom (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this forum.  I've just had IVF with ICSI and am currently waiting and praying for a positive result.  I had my egg collection on 1st Dec and out of 22 eggs 18 where successfully fertilised with ICSI.  I had 2 grade-1 embryos transfered on 3rd Dec. The embryo transfer was very difficult, which I hadn't expected.  It was extremely painful and after 2 attempts they gave me a local anaesthetic and then the embryos were transferred on the 3rd attempt.  Has anyone else had the experience of a difficult embryo transfer and does anyone know if this can affect the outcome?  I'm now waiting for a blood test on 16th December.  
I was diagnosed with blocked fallopian tubes 12 years ago and spent years trying to come to terms with probably never having a child until I met my partner and and we decided to try IVF.  This is our 1st attempt after 3 years of various delays and setbacks. My emotions are now all over the place and I find it hard to stay positive, so if anyone has any tips for staying sane during the coming week they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

welcome to ff!! 
 for a positive result 

i have added the links below which are for ff's 2week wait board and ICSI board where im sure you will get loads of great support

loads of  to you

love
suzie xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,27.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,31.0.html


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Orange Blossom,

Welcome to FF!! You'l find lots of help on here..

As for the keeping sane we just have to hang in there and hope for the best... 

Good Luck, Hope you get BFP (Big Fat Positive)

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi orange-b  

Welcome to FF this is a great site with lots and lots of lovely people to help in times of crisis.... or just when your feeling    

I experienced painful ET... mine was due to having a full bladder and they have now changed my notes to make sure i dont experience the same thing next time..  Aparently i have a highly sensitive cervix.... its not supposed to be painful... I had to stop during ET empty my bladder and then start again.... it was soooo much better after i had a tinkle....    

However i wasnt lucky and didnt get a positive result... I dont think it had anything to do with ET..just nature.... I had loads and loads and loads of rest after ET... but still no luck.... 

everyone is different... im sending you lots of luck for the BFP!!!!! fingers crossed for you.. and congrats on sooooo many eggs....have you got any frozen??

Good luck           

als xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Orange b and a big welcome to this site!!!! 

I hope you get a   ! Am sending you lots of babydust 

           

Waiting is so very hard but I hope this site can help.... I see another ffer has popped in the link to the 2 weeks waiting board for you, hope this will help.
Remember everyone on here is here for you, you'll find everyone very friendly!  

Wishing you lots of luck and joy  

Lou W xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Orange Blossom

Welcome to ff - lets hope you get a BFP on the 16th, I'll be thinking of you.


Jappa xx


----------



## Niamh1 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Orange Blossom

This is my first posting to the site, but i have found it really helpful reading all the messages and its help me understand the different areas of infertility.  me and my DH have been ttc for two years, we've both had tests, I've had scan and lap in Sept but nothing abnormal waiting for follow up with consultant in Jan.  I have my fingers crossed for you for the next week, not sure what i can say about staying sane as i know what i am like every month! Just try and stay positive and when it gets tough, just log on and take your frustration out on here, you'll get plenty of sympathy!

keep smiling and stay positive

Niamh1

x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi orange blossom and also to niamh1

Orange blossom hope all goes well on the 16th  

Take care 

Kate


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Orange Blossom

Just wanted to welcome you too ff and wish you all the very best for the 16th.

I also had problems with ET, seems I have an inverted uterus?!?!.  They took the embies back to the incubator while they struggled to get the catheta in, but they got there in the end and after the lon 2ww I was lucky enough to get a BFP!!

Wishing you all the best

Sarah
xx


----------



## orange-blossom (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi everyone and thank you all for your lovely warm welcome.  This site has been such a help over the last few days and there's only 2 days left of my 2ww wait now.  I'm very, very nervous but all your kind messages have reassured me and given me extra hope.  It's so good to know that there are people who understand what I'm going through.  Thank you all for your kindness and for being such strong and positive people.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi orange blossom - sounds promising with only 1 day left  

Hi there S4rah - i too have been told at a fertility appointment that i have an inverted uterus!! When u fell pregnant did u have any problems with it or were u ok? Plus did u have a bump as an inverted uterus means that it tilts backwards and not forwards like most womens!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi orange blossom i believe congratulations are in order as you now have a    

Well done

Kate xx


----------



## orange-blossom (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Kate

Thank you so much for your kind message.  It was nice of you to think of me.  The news hasn't really sunk in yet but dh says it's good to see me going around with a stupid grin on my face.  It's wonderful to have FF to chat to people as I'm finding it hard not to go round telling everyone but I know it's far too early to do that yet.  

Thank you to everyone for your support 
xxxxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations orange-blossom your  , what a wonderful christmas pressie for you and your dh.  Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. You give us all hope.  Have a wonderful christmas.Take care and keep warm!  Mel


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi orange blossom you enjoy every minute of being pregnant and let us all know in 9 months time what u have!!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------

